# Samsung develops eco-friendly LNG passenger vessel



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> South Korea's Samsung Heavy Industries has developed an eco-friendly LNG passenger ship.
> 
> According to Samsung, the new vessel reduces air polluting emissions such as sulphur dioxides by over 90 percent through the use of LNG. The energy efficiency of the vessel allows it a 38 percent reduction in operating costs. Furthermore, the new vessel will cut carbon dioxide emissions by over 20 percent.
> 
> ...


http://www.bairdmaritime.com/index....enger-vessel-&catid=96:cruiseferry&Itemid=116


----------

